# Teichfilter Abstellen?



## xXNer0Xx (8. Okt. 2013)

Guten Mittag 


Habe eben mal die Wassertemperatur geguckt (14,3Grad) nun ist meine frage wann soll ich den filter abstellen? Ab 7Grad Wassertemperatur ?


Zurzeit sind für die Woche 9-16Grad Lufttemperatur vorhergesagt.


----------



## lotta (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter Abstellen?*

Hallo Sven,
mein Teich hat nur noch knappe 10°C.
Drum möchte ich mich deiner Frage gerne anschließen.
Danke schon mal für kommende Antworten,
denn ich habe auch noch keine Ahnung


----------



## xXNer0Xx (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter Abstellen?*

Hey Lotta,

Leider hat sich noch keiner gemeldet... Wahrscheinlich selber jeder noch am Grübeln 
Aber ich bin mir sicher das uns noch ein paar Experten weiter helfen können !


----------



## Joerg (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter Abstellen?*

Wer kommt bei diesem tollen Wetter schon darauf seinen Filter abzustellen! :shock

Solange gefüttert wird, das kann noch dauern da sie Hunger haben, läuft der Filter.
Darin werden die Ausscheidungen ja abgebaut.

Je nach Filtertyp und Isolierung kann es sinnvoll sein diesen den ganzen Winter it reduzierter Leistung durchlaufen zu lassen.
Das erspart den Eisfreihalter und im Frühjahr ist er schneller wieder auf voller Leistung.


----------



## mitch (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter Abstellen?*

Hallo,

bei mir sind es auch nur noch so um die 10°C im Teich, fressen tun die fische auch noch, aber wenn es demnächst kälter wird kommt der große Luftheber raus und meine kleine winterpumpe  rein.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/775

Da der Filter / Rohre ja im Boden ist läuft er den Winter durch.

Bei oberirdisch aufgestellten Filtern sollte man darauf achten das spätestens zum ersten Frost die Behälter leer sind damit sie nicht auffieren. 
Das grob gereinigte Filtermaterial kann man in einem Netzsack den Winter über  im Teich liegen lassen.

Dann wird es auch Zeit die Pumpe auszuschalten, die kann man dann im Teich belassen (min. 50cm tief) oder in einem Eimer Wasser in den Keller stellen.


----------



## xXNer0Xx (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter Abstellen?*

Hallo Leute,

Danke einmal für die Antworten meinen Filter weiterlaufen zulassen geht denke ich nicht(Regentonnen) und bei uns im Westerwald ist der Winter immer sehr Kalt und Lang


----------



## Nikolai (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter Abstellen?*

Hallo Sven,
auch wenn, wegen der möglichen Unterkühlung, davon abgeraten wird, lass ich meinen Filter den Winter durchlaufen. Auch wenn die biologische Wirkung gering ist, arbeitet er zumindest noch mechanisch. Durch den Auslauf über der Wasseroberfläche halte ich immer eine kleine Stelle eisfrei. Durch die Wasserumwälzung wird eine Ansammlung von Faulgasen verhindert. Ein Massensterben unter dem Eis, von dem man hier häufiger lesen kann, hatte ich noch nicht zu beklagen. Das angesaugte Wasser hat in der Regel eine Temperatur von 4° C. Damit hast Du eine genügend hohe Vorlauftemperatur, um deinen Filter (Regentonne) bei genügendem Durchlauf eisfrei zu halten.
Sicher wird der Teich dadurch zusätzlich abgekühlt. Aber aus der Erde wird dem Teich von unten Wärme zugeführt. Bei einem genügend großem Teich wird die Abkühlung nicht bis zum Teichboden reichen.
Zu beachten wäre, dass Du keine große Strömung erzeugst, damit die Fische ruhig am Grund überwintern können. Bei kleinen Teichen, oder bei seeeehr kalten Temperaturen sollte die Temperatur am Teichgrund nicht unter 4° C fallen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Ulli (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter Abstellen?*

Hallo Sven,

wenn die Filtertonnen im Freien stehen, würde ich so bei ca. 6 bis 8 Grad WT abschalten und einen kleinen Sprudler zum Eisfreihalten installieren. Durchlaufen lassen würde ich im Westerwald  nur bei relativ gut isoliertem Filter, Leitungen etc. und mit Abdeckung. 

Ansonsten wirken die Filtertonnen wie grosse Kühltürme und das will man ja gerade vermeiden. 

Ich habe immer auch nach dem Wetterbericht geschaut, wenn die Kältewelle kommt, dann abschalten. Solange noch etwas Sonne scheint und Plusgrade herrschen kann man das Abschalten noch rauszögern. 

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## xXNer0Xx (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter Abstellen?*

Guten Morgen,

Danke für die Antworten!

Durchlaufen lassen ist bei mir in diesem Jahr leider nicht möglich  

@Ulli Du weißt wie "schön" der Winter bei uns ist ?


----------



## Nori (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter Abstellen?*

Ich lege das Abschalten des Filters immer auf Ende Oktober - Erfahrungsgemäß hat es bis dahin keine strengen Nachtfröste, die dem Filter gefährlich werden können.
Dann versorgt die Luftpumpe nicht mehr den in den Nachtstunden abgeschalteten Filter, sondern einen Eisfreihalter und eine Lüfterplatte im Teich.
Der Filter wird gereinigt und für die neue Saison vorbereitet (UVC Röhre wechseln etc.)

Gruß Nori


----------



## xXNer0Xx (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter Abstellen?*

Hallo Nori, 

Ya das denke ich mir auch ca. Ende Oktober den filter abzustellen und ihn Winterfertig zu machen.


----------



## lotta (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter Abstellen?*

Hallo  @ all,
auch ich möchte mich als Mitleserin,
an dieser Stelle, für eure Antworten bedanken


----------



## Ulli (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter Abstellen?*



xXNer0Xx schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> @Ulli Du weißt wie "schön" der Winter bei uns ist ?



Aber sicher, Sven! Habe mal in Welschneudorf gewohnt 

Das Problem ist die Länge des Winters und die niedrige Durchschnittstemp bei Euch. Hier im Südwesten gibt es immer mal wieder sonnige und milde Phasen im Winter, da kann das Wasser wieder Energie tanken und kühlt nicht so aus.

Deshalb in kalten Gegenden Filter in eine Hütte o.ä. bauen, Koiteich abdecken und eine Heizung installieren, die min. 5 bis 6 Grad hält, das kostet wirklich nicht viel Energie. Da wirst auch Du über kurz oder lang nicht drumherum kommen  !

Jetzt probiere es mal so, rechtzeitig alles abschalten und auf den Frühling freuen!

Grüße Ulli


----------



## ILEMax (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter Abstellen?*

Hi,
ich klinke mich hier mal ein ...

Unser Teich ist dieses Jahr erstellt worden, recht klein, Nierenform, größte Ausdehnung 5*8 Meter, tiefste Stelle 150cm. Die Pflanzen, die nun endlich angewachsen sind, stehen im Sand. Fische hab ich noch keine, das Wasser ist glas klar, als Filter+Pumpe läuft ein OASE set (ich glaube 600).
Meine Fragen: 
- Pumpe aus dem Wasser nehmen? 
- Wenn ja, saubermachen und in eine Wasser gefüllte Wanne stellen oder trocken aufbewaren? 
- Was mach ich mit dem 'Schaumstoff' im Filter ? trocknen und abbürsten? 
- oder wie bekomme ich den sauber? 
- und auch hier ... trocken oder in einer Wanne (Heitzungsraum)überwintern?

Danke
der ILEMax


----------



## lotta (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter Abstellen?*

Hallo Max,
vielleicht hilft dir das Lesen, in diesem Thread:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/40468/page-3

 schon ein wenig,
bei der Beantwortung deiner Fragen.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## ILEMax (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter Abstellen?*

Danke lotta, 
das hat geholfen.

Der ILEMax 
(der sich fragt warum er das nicht gefunden hat)


----------

